# Capet X GTP "Carpondros".



## fine_jungles (Jun 1, 2008)

1) Would you own a Carpondro (*Carpet X GTP)* as a pet only?

2) Would you own multiply Carpondros as pets only?

3) would you breed Carpondros and sell Carpondros


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 1, 2008)

I may own one or 2 if I were in USA. I would breed them!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 1, 2008)

I mean I wouldn't breed them....


----------



## darkangel (Jun 1, 2008)

i would own and breed them but would definately state what they were. i think they look pretty cool!


----------



## alpha (Jun 1, 2008)

No I don’t believe in hybrids what so ever and i hope that no one every breeds Carpondros over here as I think our snakes are bloody nice without having to cross breed but I am sure some **** head will breed Carpondros here in Australia in the next few years that’s my to cents


----------



## itbites (Jun 1, 2008)

*none of the above  *


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 1, 2008)

*No. I dont like hybrids.*


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 1, 2008)

Wouldn't be at all interested. I think it is going too far.


----------



## fine_jungles (Jun 1, 2008)

personally i think that pure is better then cross, i think if you want a hybrids you should go over seas and watch the yanks do what they do best ,soon enough you will need to come to Australia to see pure snakes, i like carpondros but at the end of the day you have a Hybrid , so i think its a bad idea


----------



## BT (Jun 1, 2008)

no to all of the above


----------



## caustichumor (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, and then I will start adding coke to my Johnie walker Blue label.....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 1, 2008)

weres the bit were you can choose, I hate hybrids and people that breed them?


----------



## fine_jungles (Jun 1, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> weres the bit were you can choose, I hate hybrids and people that breed them?


 sorry forgot to put That in


----------



## Retic (Jun 1, 2008)

APPARENTLY Carpondros have been bred a few times here, first time a few years ago. What people need to remember is that only a small % of keepers/breeders are on forums because of the constant ******* fights so they just stick to their own groups with similar likes and dislikes. 
It just amuses me so much by the comments like 'I hope it never happens here' and the inevitable 'Yank' comments. I think some people need to get out more :lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 1, 2008)

i wouldnt breed, but face it we cant stop people from crossing subspecies


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 1, 2008)

No. No. And no.

The poll is flawed...there is no 'hybrids are dirty' option... so I couldn't vote.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jun 1, 2008)

as if Australia is the only place you can get pure snakes??? I lMAO every time I hear that comment. I can guarantee you there are many countries overseas where you can keep indigenous reptiles as well as exotics and you can still find more than enough indigenous animals. Australia is the only place I have ever seen this stigma where people think exotics are crap. I can guarantee you there are reptiles out there that will blow most Aussies minds. You just cant ever, ever, ever dare to keep them!!! Such a shame. I will, keep and breed Carpondros. And if i could get my hands on Jags I would breed Jagpondros!!!!


----------



## Khagan (Jun 1, 2008)

I would own one if i had the chance to, it wouldn't be top of my list though. I wouldn't exactly encourage people to hybridise, but if people want to then thats their prerogative.. They are the ones spending the money on the snakes and taking the time to look after them and breed them after all.


----------

